# Looking for Teaching in Technical Education Jobs in Germany



## neerajkirti (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Every one !
I am Dr. Neeraj Sharma, I have Engineering Graduate, Post Graduate and Doctorate Degrees in Computer Engineering, form Indian Universities. I have been Teaching in Indian Technical Education Since 2001. I am now full Professor in an Indian University. I am Looking for an opportunity in Germany. Is there anybody who can suggest me the way/process in getting immigration for Germany.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First big question: do you speak German? It makes a difference in the sorts of positions you can consider.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

